# Your Tyco Pro/Pro2 holy grail



## AFXCOLLECTOR (Oct 3, 2015)

Another bad pic. It was taken when digital cameras had less that 2 megapixels.

This is my favorite Tyco of all time for several reasons. 

First, I found the body on top of my neighbors garbage pile. 

Second, I've always been a huge fan of Davey Allison, Bobby's son. 

Lastly, it turned out to be a REALLY rare set only car which I had no idea when I found it. Now I want the Petty car to complete the set.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

The Bobby Allison Coke Chevelle, Petty Road Runner, and Petty Superbird are all on my list. 

I recently completed my A/P Cobra collection by getting the white and blue one. Would also like another set of the "Rough Rider" Gremlin & Pinto modifieds as mine are in rough shape.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dave/aka AFXCOLLECTOR ......It's good to see a Tyco thread started.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

never had my hands on a 
"lexan" #66 2j fan car

I mean the Chaparral Vacuum 

did it come in a set?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

So I do have the Chaparral 2J Sucker car, but now you have me thinking of what car came with it in the sets? Was it the McCLaren M20?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------

